# Taurus TCP hoster



## floridaowner (Dec 24, 2012)

Just wondering, does anyone actually use that PDA like case/holster that comes with the Taurus TCP?


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

the one I bought for my brother didn't come with it.

We just use the Desantis Pocket Holster that I bought for my BG380 and it works just fine... Also have an ankle holster it fits into and a cozy partner leather IWB hoslter that was also made for the BG380.

How do you like your TCP btw? I bought some critical defense for my brothers and its not chambering just right, kinda have to smack the mag but other then that it does well... Got ours for $200 how about yours?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

My wife just bought me this for Christmas:

Now, going to the range in the morning to see how it shoots. Going to look up some holsters too. The only holster I have that fits it is the one for a Ruger LCP I have. The paddle holster for the LCP does not fit due to the trigger guard on the PT738 being larger.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, the little Taurus shot well this morning. I ran three magazines of FMJ, and two magazines of Remington JHP's through it. I took it home and cleaned it up, and noticed no abnormal wear at all. There were no malfunctions. Happy camper.


----------



## StevenAdair (Dec 4, 2014)

I have a TCP exactly like that: I love it. It shoots a 3 inch group at 25 feet two handed with open sights. I have a De Santis pocket holster and a real nice Winthrop IWB holster. Custom Made Holster for Taurus 738 TCP Dual Snaps IWB


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

StevenAdair said:


> I have a TCP exactly like that: I love it. It shoots a 3 inch group at 25 feet two handed with open sights. I have a De Santis pocket holster and a real nice Winthrop IWB holster. Custom Made Holster for Taurus 738 TCP Dual Snaps IWB


Thanks for the link! Nice looking holster on that site. Right now I am just using a BLACKHAWK! #3 pocket holster. Have been having some issues trying to find a spare magazine to go along with my carry. I ended up just ordering one from Taurus, but they are on backorder, and probably will not even ship for a couple of weeks.


----------



## slowalker0 (Jul 31, 2012)

I find the case too tight to deploy quickly. Mine lives in a DeSantis pocket holster made of a "sticky" material to keep the holster from coming out with the pistol. Very happy with it. I'm sure others have their favorite!


----------



## 2a (Feb 28, 2015)

Here's what I use with my TCP... A Galco tuckable IWB


----------

